# Problema con libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3

## HawkMoon

Buenas tengo instalada gentoo 1.4rc1 e intento arrancar un programa y me pide el libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 

./nwserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object fil

rectory

He mirado a ver si las tenia y no tengo en este momento 

/usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2

He intentado compilar gcc3.2 a ver si lo arreglaba he probado con el gcc-3.2-r4.ebuild y sigue sin solucionarse, el gcc-3.2-r5.ebuild no me lo compila por el ebuild.

Sabe alguien como puedo instalar libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3

Agradeceria que me ayudaseis

----------

## tirantloblanc

Si no me equivoco viene con el paquete lib-compat:

# emerge lib-compatLast edited by tirantloblanc on Wed Nov 13, 2002 11:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HawkMoon

Lo he probado y aunque parece que esta solo esta

>>> /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2

no esta libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 , he mirado si habia mas ebuilds de lib-compat y no.

Gracias de todas formas tirantloblanc

----------

## tirantloblanc

haz un:

```

# ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2  /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3

```

----------

## leonardop

¿Que programa es el que estas tratando de ejecutar? ¿Es un paquete soportado por Gentoo o lo instalaste manualmente?

Si es un paquete para el que existe un ebuild en el arbol Portage de Gentoo, puede que sea un bug, en cuyo caso podrias reportarlo en la base de datos de bugs de Gentoo.

----------

## HawkMoon

Es un servidor de neverwinter y con lo de tirant lo blanc lo he solucionado.

Gracias a todos

----------

